# Halp, need an I'd on mites if possible



## outdoorphunk (Jul 2, 2019)

Hoping someone has a better eye than I do. I left town for a week...airflow, temp, light, and humidity all functioned correctly. Came back to see this. I have way too many plants to have any ag pest. No verts in this build. Thanks in advance.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/rdqvtf72n9Cfwtvx9


----------



## outdoorphunk (Jul 2, 2019)

Note, tank had springtails, Rollie's, and dwarf purple...Other option is I have not adjusted to the new glasses and they are just springtails.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

I can't quite see the details of the individual critters but these look like sprintails from their size and speed of movement. In any case, if you don't see plant damage then there's nothing to worry about. Even if they are mite, detrivorous mites are a part of your cleanup crew.


----------



## outdoorphunk (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks for looking...I'm still nervous and just loaded the viv with 2 springtail cultures in hopes of over competing to play safe.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings again,

So you've set up a predator-free environment and left it to simmer with optimal heat and moisture for tropical arthropods to reproduce. You've now gotten a boom of one of these critters - without seeing damage to your plants. 

A bioactive viv is gonna be bioactive. A viv without macro-predators will support huge populations of critters (like springtails and mites) that are normally prey. Detrivorous mites are harmless and frogs eat them (if you ever add some). 

Stop worrying


----------

